# Same Group 3 Days, Awesome; Seadrift, TX. 10/20/17



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Day one 10/20/17
With the water temps holding in the lower 70's, we had to change our game plan for these guys on day 1. Found ourselves in knee to thigh deep water over mud/grass/shell. Following the bait always seems to work out. Trout were stuffed full of mullet, but still fell victim to DSL pumpkinseed and strawberry wine. If we can keep them located for the next couple days, these boys are going to have sore arms!

Day 2 10/21/17
Had a couple personal best set today, and one first time. The personal best was a trout by 2nd day wading, Mason at 25" tout and his dad John K Mikkelsen's 30" redfish. Manuel Sanchez had the first black drum on soft plastic!

It was an eventful day with many solid fish caught, gona hit the same stretch of shoreline one more time tomorrow, maybe we can upgrade! Lol

Day 3 10/22/17
These boys ended with a bang! Got on an awesome pre-front bite and was back at the dock about the time it hit.

This morning we walked the same stretch and again it didn't disappoint. Had a few soild reds, and released 4-5 trout between 21-23", and in almost back to back cast I was blessed to catch two trout between 26-27" on the rod.
All the big fish fell for the DSL chicken of the c, and Corky Softdines. Everything over 20" was released to fight another day. Gota love this Fall fishing. Come on down and get in on the action!


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Day 3 pictures


----------



## DVM1997 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the trip Nathan, as usual had a great time and caught solid fish on artificials. See you in February.


----------

